# The king of all deathmatches....



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

just wondering if anyone does play mulitplayer games online...and if you do, which one?


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I play unreal every now and again, I can't wait for Halo 2


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Haven't played any online games yet, but that's about to change.
I like UT2003, UT original, Quake 3, GTA3 (does it have a multiplayer option: it would rule!), Midtown Madness (1,2), Ralli sport Challenge, Tony Hawk Pro Skater 3 and many more.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

wait...wait....those are all online console games that you named...i was talkin about PC ???


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> wait...wait....those are all online console games that you named...i was talkin about PC ???


I don't have a console ??? 
I played all these games on my PC!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

oops! my bad  ....well just try CS for one day, i'll guarantee that you'll get addicted like you got addicted to UT2003 :nod:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Maybe I'll try it, but it's like OOOOLLLLDDD!
I mean, I didn't buy a state-of-the-art graphix card to go three years back in time :laughlong: 
Anyways, you know where I can lay my hands on CS?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

download it from planethalflife.com...click on Counter-Strike...or goto counterstrike.net....AND HOW IS CS OLD? ??? ....and if you wanted to travel back three years in time then you can go play your quake 3 or midtown madness


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

I didnt vote for any of them. I play Unreal Championship on Xbox. Its sweet. I also play Ghost Recon. Xbox is the best online gaming system out right now, being able to get requests and switch games ina matter of seconds and being able to talk to the peopel you are playing with is really cool.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> download it from planethalflife.com...click on Counter-Strike...or goto counterstrike.net....AND HOW IS CS OLD? ??? ....and if you wanted to travel back three years in time then you can go play your quake 3 or midtown madness


CS = Quake 2 engine (ie. pre-historic)
Q3 = Quake 3 engine (ie. medieval)
Doesnt matter, they're both ancient 

btw: thanks for the links: I'll see what I can do (you really want to have your ass fragged, huh :laughlong: ).
Get some cable, then we talk again :rasp:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

> I didnt vote for any of them. I play Unreal Championship on Xbox. Its sweet. I also play Ghost Recon. Xbox is the best online gaming system out right now, being able to get requests and switch games ina matter of seconds and being able to talk to the peopel you are playing with is really cool.


Im with you Hannibal. I am an XBOX Junkie and love the Xbox Live. I play a lot of PC games since I am on the road but I truly am the #1 Xbox fan. I have ghost recon also and think the game is amazing. You play Halo on XBconnecT?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

is CS really on a the QII engine? i thought it ran off of the half-life engine which revolutionized the gaming industry....and yes im ready to get my ass fragged, but i'm not the one who should be ready for an ass-whoopin :







: ...just be prepared to be taken down my friend...


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

All last year I was playing alot on Xbconnect. I was in a clan but I wasnt too involved in it. we never really battled people either. But yeah I jumped on Xbconnect a few weeks ago. it was cool and its grown a lot larger. Like 400+ each time I sign on, it used to be a good dy is there were over 200.

 But now if I play I play Xbox , I play Xbox Live. I love it. I am a beast in US and I am pretty decent in Ghost Recon. I play with these guys in a clan, but they arent idiots or anything. really cool guys and they got their owns forums and such too. Check them out www.thedirtydozenclan.com .

Let me know the next time you play add me to your friend's list HNICforLIFE . thats my gamertag.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> is CS really on a the QII engine? i thought it ran off of the half-life engine which revolutionized the gaming industry....and yes im ready to get my ass fragged, but i'm not the one who should be ready for an ass-whoopin :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay son, take a seat and enjoy a little lesson in game history
*moan* Man, I feel old :laughlong: 
Quake 2 was revolutionary for it's time: more than one year later, Valve introduced Half Life, based on the Quake 2 engine, but a modified version. Still quite lot later came CS, based on the Half Life egine, based on the Q2 engine.
Hence: CS = Q2 = ancient








Just let me know when you want to try me, I'll download CS asap!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

alright, you're on DAD! :







: ....i'll give you a ping number or server name so you can pop in and join our games at our server we have out in fairfax, va...it's called CyberGrounds  ...runs off a T1/LAN connection, i'll post the server name when i remember what it was (never payed attention to server name...)







...and yes, you should feel old...i'll just have to give you a spankin with your cane when i kick your ass with my m4a1


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

:laughlong: :laughlong: :laughlong: 
Just pm me the details: I guess you don't wanna throw all over the board...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> :laughlong: :laughlong: :laughlong:
> I guess you don't wanna throw all over the board...


the heck does that mean?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Oops, typo :laughlong: 
I meant, I guess you don't want to expose all those details (passwords, ip's and whatsoever) on a public, I repeat, public message board...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i was planning to PM you the IP...whatever you do with the IP is beyond my control...it's not my server anyway, im just a member, not the tech


----------



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

I voted SOCOM. Sweet graphics. Real life guns. And you can talk to your teammates over a headset.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> i was planning to PM you the IP...whatever you do with the IP is beyond my control...it's not my server anyway, im just a member, not the tech


NO worries, all I was planning to do is spamming that IP throughout the net


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

you evil bastard!!!! how dare you spam my server!!!! how dare you!!!! i guess we'll have to settle this the old fashion way.... " 'jo mama!"


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> you evil bastard!!!! how dare you spam my server!!!! how dare you!!!! i guess we'll have to settle this the old fashion way.... " 'jo mama!"


:laughlong: 
Well, my daddy's a police officer, and he will kick your dad's ass


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> :laughlong:
> Well, my daddy's a police officer, and he will kick your dad's ass


well my daddy once caught a fly with his bare chopsticks, and slapped it upside the head with another chopstick...my daddy could also slap your daddy upside the head with a chopstick


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, actually, my dad would hump your dad if he got the chance: he's ghey :laughlong:

btw: I think we deserve a price (custom title perhaps) for all our efforts wrecking other people's threads....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....OH MY GOD!!!! YOUR DAD IS NOT GETTING ANYWHERE WITHIN HUMPING DISTANCE OF MY DAD!!!!! NO WAY!!!!! cuz my dad will put a chopstick up your dad's butthole....ewwwwww....anyways....i do not wreck other people's threads....


----------



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

? Wrecking other peoples threads? This is USMC*sPiKeY*'s thread. LOL







:laughlong:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh, must have overlooked that :laughlong: :laughlong:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

hehe...nothing wrong with wrecking my own thread :laughlong:







...it's all done in the name of "just plain fun"


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't mind if I wreck your thread either


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Well, actually, my dad would hump your dad if he got the chance: he's ghey :laughlong:


I was not expecting that when i was reading this thread Judazzz, that is the second time I almost spit coffee all over my desk because of you. :laughlong: :laughlong:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

counter-strike kicks bum. :rockin:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Well, actually, my dad would hump your dad if he got the chance: he's ghey :laughlong:
> ...


I'm sorry, really








Well, as long as I keep you rowdy kids happy, I'm happy :nod: 
Oh, wait, your waaaay older than me.......


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

im not a child anymore, FATHER!!!! im a man-child now! i've grown up


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> im not a child anymore, FATHER!!!! im a man-child now! i've grown up


lol, I guess this little running gag will continue forever, eh?
:laughlong:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

this was a running gag? ??? ....i thought you really were my daddy for a while







....you ungreatful bastard, leading on one of Uncle Sam's Misguided Children...tsk tsk tsk 







....you should be a shame of yourself....for that im gonna have to whoop your ass at a round of CS or possibly UTC2003....or better yet...."my mommy is better than your mommy, she took care of me







"


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

cs is really bad for hacking. especialy iceworld... and dust.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> "my mommy is better than your mommy, she took care of me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even want to know how she did that














oh2:

Well, didn't know you'd get so upset: now whipe your tears and don't be so upset, boy







Dad was just dicking with you :







:

I'll buy you an icecream later :nod:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

See :laughlong:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...i dont want you to give me your popsicle stick!!!!...all i wanted was some love and affection







....and a new car...how bout it? ???


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

haha :rockin:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> cs is really bad for hacking. especialy iceworld... and dust.


...i hate people who hack....it just further shows me how much they suck at CS, and they need some cheapass hacks to "kick ass"....STUPID HACKS!!!....fy_iceworld is the map where hacks occur the most.... :veryangry:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ...i dont want you to give me your popsicle stick!!!!...all i wanted was some love and affection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sight*
Well, here you go:









*cough*spoiled brat*caugh*


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

:laughlong: ...true comedian...HAHAHAHA....that was too funny...i don't think i can top that....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i love you dad :laughlong: ...now can i be placed on your will in case of any sort of accidental mishaps were to happen to you? ??? oo:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> :laughlong: ...true comedian...HAHAHAHA....that was too funny...i don't think i can top that....


Keep trying, SON :laughlong: 
Maybe it's in the genes or something.......


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> i love you dad :laughlong: ...now can i be placed on your will in case of any sort of accidental mishaps were to happen to you? ??? oo:


Sure, but all I own is one piranha tank, a cardboard box and a computer. So not much...
Anyways, what kind of accident do you have in mind ???


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...oh i have nooooooo idea what kind of accidents will happen







but when they DO happen to you, i'll be sure to give you a heads up :laughlong:







:







:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Just call me on my death bed to work out the details


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

that car is takeing up serious bandwith.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> that car is takeing up serious bandwith.


Oops, how inconsiderate








It's fixed now :nod:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

spoild brat?









im just trying to do whats best for the site.









can you imagine if everyone posted pictures like that?









*cough* icecream cone *cough*


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

No worries Marco, the spoiled brat part is for USMC*sPiKeY*; he'll appreciate it :







: :laugh: 
I know you do your best for the site!!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

it seams i still have something in my throut ...ahhmmmm
*cough ICE CREAM CONE!! *cough* to big *cough*


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My funky popsicle is less than 11kb in size.
For reference: you're avatar is more than 12kb in size. That means, it takes more time to load your avatar than my kick-ass ice-cream cone









Nice try, though


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...you're damn right your popsicle is funky....at least my popsicle aint drippin all over the place AND its bigger than 11kbs :laughlong: :rasp:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think the fact that you refer to your 'thingy' as popsicle says enough :laughlong:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...my thingy is not a popsicle...its a nutty bar...nuts on the outside, creamy filling on the inside :laughlong:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

haha. you guys are too much.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...really? i just thought juda was trying to wreck my thread...and i thought i was being a smartass


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> i just thought juda was trying to wreck my thread...


Who, me?!?!?!?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...yes you! always trying to wreck everything i do







...never letting me get the upperhand...







...what kind of deadbeat dad are you?







why wont you let me in your will goddamn it? why







...all i want is your cardboard box over my head







....and that million dollar savings account you have with the porn industry







...why must you treat me like this???


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ...yes you! always trying to wreck everything i do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn, get one kid, and he turns out to be a whino
















Man, pull yourself together *reaches out for a dad-2-son-bonding slap in the face*
And we talked about this thousands of times: you'll get your porn-share as soon as my company starts making money with your contribution


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...wait, wait, wait...my contribution?







....i thought we discussed the options...why do i have to be the one contributing?







why couldn't it be you and that superhot model chick?







...since its my contributions, i get 65% of the shares and you get 10%,...that leaves us with 25% and we'll split that half way!







...deal?...DEAL!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ...wait, wait, wait...my contribution?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I kinda suck at math, I'm no idiot, well, no total idiot








So, NO


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I'm no idiot, well, no total idiot


 ...no comment





















....but i do beg to differ


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

....funny......


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...yup, i learned from the best...ME!


----------

